# My CCO haul and of course a small MAC haul



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 23, 2008)

Well the economy sucks and I'm a tipped worker so I know that I shouldn't be spending money like this but my philosophy is that no one wants a drink from an ugly cocktail waitress so these hauls go to help my job right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy!!!

I gotta figure out how to make these pic's larger!!!!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha, I love your reasoning! Enjoy your haul.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Perfect reasoning....I have although run out of reasons since I am a SAHM now....I tell my dh It's all so I can look good for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Humm..I say whatever works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







You got some great things!!


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow you got some great stuff!


----------



## jaclynashley (Oct 23, 2008)

You finally went to the CCO !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can see where you got your 217. <3
And I bet your the prettiest cocktail waitress in the whole bar!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 23, 2008)

Love it! We NEEDDDDD a CCO in Canada (Mainly somewhere in Ontario)....LOL


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 24, 2008)

You're so sweet!!!!! Thanks girlie


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2008)

enjoy your goodies!


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 26, 2008)

love the reasoning girl!!!

awesome haul!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Love CCO! It's an outlet, so don't feel as guilty!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 27, 2008)

AWESOME haul girly!! Those are some great CCO finds for sure!  I recently got that Metalblu Metal-X from my CCO too! I'm going to do a look showing how to use them soon!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 29, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------

